# phathom lure



## humble one (Jan 31, 2011)

I am curious has any one tryed lure out yet? if so what was results? tight lines to you guys .James congratulations on your mc kee craft, high bow ,heavy boat, should do you good on L.L.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I haven't received mine yet... The Montgomery County Pony Express is off on Tuesdays, Thursdays, and Saturdays.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

If you have an extra, then mail one to my wife, Pet Spoon. She is a trolling phenom. Hopefully it doesn't work, so I don't have to buy 20 of them. Just kidding. Good luck with your lure.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Humble One,

The ones they sent me seem kind of small...not really large enough to do a good job jigging, it appears to me. Hence I haven't tried jigging them, but should have put one on today when I got into a big school of stripers but it just doesn't seem to have enough weight. Its very hard for me to experiment on stripers when you only have such a short window to catch a big striper...but I still intend to give it a try sometime.

I did tie one on today as a replacement for a pet spoon and to test it ran another rig with a pet spoon out on another rod. Trolling for white bass, especially in summer, is just not my thing, but I did it to test the lure today and after catching several whites on the pet spoon rig and none on the one with the phantom rig I went back to striper fishing. Probably not a fair test, and I should give it another try...but it will be awhile before I'm ready to troll for whites again.

I promised them I would give it a fair evaluation and will keep my promise, but it may be awhile before I'm ready to give up stripers for running tests.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

THANKS HUMBLE ONE!!! I haven't had a change to get out there and try the new lures. I do agree with meadowlark they are not very havey had to jigg with them. It sure isn't going to stope me from trying I like them they are very cool I just got to get my new boat and my new lures out on the lake and see what I can do!
James


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm headed for Alaska. Will try when I get back.


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

I will try mine Friday at sommerville,and Saturday at livingston.will get back to you with details.Thanks alot Humble one


----------



## Phantom Lures (Jul 7, 2011)

Danny o and Humble one, pm your address's.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

Heres a few fish I caught this afternoon on the phantom in the mid lake. I was ithin to try them, so I loaded up the boat for a quick run. I first found the fish on the graph and trolled a pet spoon to sort of guage how they were biting... they were biting, not as well as the last few days, but picked up a few here and there.

so the test began. cut off pet spoon, tie on phantom.... first pass, nothing. second pass, nothing. third pass, fish. fourth pass nothing, fifth pass fish. and so the story goes. every couple passes over a certain hump in 10 ft of water I would pick up a fish. I tied the pet spoon back on, and caught fish on about every other pass.

so all in all, it got outfished by the petspoon, but the phantom held its own and put some fish in the boat. It should be noted that my lure was riding to the side and I didnt feel like tuning it since it was kinda choppy and and the wind kept blowing my small boat off course. If I tune it to run true, Im sure it will catch more fish.

Thanks phantom! Its a pretty cool little lure.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

ISS,

The size of your phantom lure looks to be about twice the size of the freebies I got...I sure like your size better and believe it would do a better job than the real small ones I tried. Have you tried to cast or jig it? Looks like you could jig that size possibly.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

very cool. I can't wait to get after them with mine. Now if I could just talk my wife into leting me go fishing lol.
James


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

Meadowlark said:


> ISS,
> 
> The size of your phantom lure looks to be about twice the size of the freebies I got...I sure like your size better and believe it would do a better job than the real small ones I tried. Have you tried to cast or jig it? Looks like you could jig that size possibly.


mines pretty small too. Too small to try and cast with my baitcasters. I didnt try jigging cause I dont like sitting in one place in the 100* heat. I only troll during the day to keep the breeze going.

I think they just look big cause the fish are small.


----------



## Phantom Lures (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks guys! Keep them coming. I wanted to get some different sizes out there. Tuning is a must if they are not running right, remember these are hand made. Let me know if I can help with anything.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Got mine in the mail and they look great. Only problem is , I haven't been able to use them yet. I was out on this bad boy boat for a week and they wouldn't let me troll!!! :doowapsta


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

they wouldn't let me troll my Phantom lures from this boat all week. No sense of humor..


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL!!!!


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

What, no outriggers on that boat?? LOL!

-LP


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

SetDaHook said:


> they wouldn't let me troll my Phantom lures from this boat all week. No sense of humor..


Obviously they have their priorities all out of whack.


----------



## doctorxring (May 27, 2004)

*Phantom Lure*

.

Found it again ! The _Pfabulous_ Phantom Lure !

I used to fish with these years ago at Canyon Lake. Like
in 20 plus years ago. I thought they were long gone.
I found this thread on an internet search.

I have caught boo-coo fish with these trolling. One
of the best trolling baits I have ever used. You can
cast with it too once you learn how to keep the hook
from wrapping around the bait.

Glad to find these and just placed an order with Jerry.

good fishing, dxr

.


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

doctorxring said:


> .
> 
> Found it again ! The _Pfabulous_ Phantom Lure !
> 
> ...


 Sorry but this is just a sells pitch.I tried one and i was very disappointed,i think i could do better by tying a hook to a stick.


----------



## doctorxring (May 27, 2004)

longhorn daddy said:


> Sorry but this is just a sells pitch.I tried one and i was very disappointed,i think i could do better by tying a hook to a stick.


This is not a sales pitch, but the truth.

Sorry the learning curve was too steep for you
on the Phantom Lure. For me it was all good.
I'm just glad that they are available.

dxr

.


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Im sorry ,i thought we were suppose to give our HONEST opinion on the lure.
I tried the lure and its the BEST thing since slice bread.Caught a fish on every cast.
IS THAT BETTER?


----------



## doctorxring (May 27, 2004)

longhorn daddy said:


> Im sorry ,i thought we were suppose to give our HONEST opinion on the lure.
> I tried the lure and its the BEST thing since slice bread.Caught a fish on every cast.
> IS THAT BETTER?


Stick to football. You might catch something.

.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The lure isn't the best thing since sliced bread, not at all. It may work on other lakes, in other situations, but the situations I tried it on Livingston, it failed completely. 

I do not recommend it for fishing on Livingston....but to each their own.


----------



## Phantom Lures (Jul 7, 2011)

It has been awhile since we have been able to post back up. Just wanted to reply a thank you to those who have been using it and for the positive feedback. This is far from a sales pitch, due to the fact that I am giving them away... Anyhow, they can be difficult to use at first, so if there are any questions just contact me. Anyone else wanting an opportunity to try these, please pm me. We enjoy getting to hear from people who have used Earl's lures for years and have been able to contact us after searching. We frequently get contacted by fisherman who are excited to find them again, Earl handed out and sold these lures for years from Texas to Montana. Thanks again.


----------

